# Turbocharged Emblem



## deerebilt (Apr 6, 2012)

This is the emblem I got from Sickspeed customized for my Cruze Eco to match Eco emblem and valve stem caps.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Awesome. Where you going to put it?!!!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...is there a "link" to *sickspeed*?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I know they are on eBay selling them, looks like their site is www.sickspeed.com but I didn't see the emblems listed. I actually like that going with the eco logo. Good thinking!

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## deerebilt (Apr 6, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> Awesome. Where you going to put it?!!!


Not sure yet. Either below the R/H Taillight or R/H side of truck inline with Cruze emblem


----------



## deerebilt (Apr 6, 2012)

Chevyderek72 said:


> I know they are on eBay selling them, looks like their site is www.sickspeed.com but I didn't see the emblems listed. I actually like that going with the eco logo. Good thinking!
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


I found on EBAY and searched CRUZE


----------



## TheRupp (May 8, 2012)

How long is it? If they aren't very big, getting 2 of them and mounting them on the fender above the wheel where it meets the door would look pretty good, IMO.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Mine are right at 5 inches long I think. If you type in "turbocharged emblem" and list it highest price to lowest. Scrolling through will show you both kinds, the thick and thin aluminum in various colors. Here is a link to mine- http://www.ebay.com/itm/360454482225?redirect=mobile. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Chevyderek72 said:


> Mine are right at 5 inches long I think. If you type in "turbocharged emblem" and list it highest price to lowest. Scrolling through will show you both kinds, the thick and thin aluminum in various colors. Here is a link to mine-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..."Thanks," very useful information.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

No problem!!!!!!

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

You guys should get with TeoCollins on where he got his.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Mick said:


> You guys should get with *TeoCollins* on where he got his.


...pardon by ignorance, but who is TeoCollins?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...pardon by ignorance, but who is TeoCollins?


Me haha


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...oops, sorry! I'm _very_ bad at names (obviously)! :deg*red face*)


----------



## Ninety8NeonACR (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm definitely copying this with the sonic turbo emblem. Can I ask you what you used for paint and how well does it match the eco logo?


----------



## deerebilt (Apr 6, 2012)

I used John Deere Green touch up paint. It has a pen, so you can paint just like writing with a pen. and color is almost perfect.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Installed! (pics to come)

Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

deerebilt said:


> I used John Deere Green touch up paint. It has a pen, so you can paint just like writing with a pen. and color is almost perfect.


Thats a good idea, just bought some touch up paint from duplicolor, maybe ill have to try it on my spare one.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## bh04 (Aug 5, 2011)

Went a little different approach in placing my emblem


----------



## TheRupp (May 8, 2012)

Ninety8NeonACR said:


> I'm definitely copying this with the sonic turbo emblem. Can I ask you what you used for paint and how well does it match the eco logo?


Pic of the Sonic turbo emblem?


----------



## Ninety8NeonACR (Dec 25, 2010)

TheRupp said:


> Pic of the Sonic turbo emblem?


It's the emblem in the picture on the white car right before your post. I ordered one on ebay for under $4 shipped. Just need to paint it before it goes on.


----------



## Ninety8NeonACR (Dec 25, 2010)

deerebilt said:


> I used John Deere Green touch up paint. It has a pen, so you can paint just like writing with a pen. and color is almost perfect.


I have been searching locally and on the internet for this and I haven't been able to find it. Where did you get the paint pen?


----------

